# Are woven wraps 'poppable'?



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting either a Moby or a Calin Bleu gauze wrap. I really don't like the heat so I think a gauze wrap would be ideal, but having read lots of reviews I'm confused about whether I'll be able to tie on the wrap in the morning and then pop baby (3 weeks old) in and out throughout the day without undoing the whole wrap. If I have to keep taking the whole wrap on and off then I might be better with a standard stretchy wrap. Any advice?


----------



## howeberry (Mar 9, 2011)

I find the Moby wrapped in the hug hold to be very poppable, but I think babies need to be a little older for this wrap tho (3 mo?). I have no experience with a non-stretchy wrap so I don't know how they behave with this particular wrap. One thing I like about the hug hold is I can leave the Moby on. I'll wrap before leaving the house and pop DS in/out as needed for errands.

I will warn that the Moby does get very warm. I'm looking into gauze wraps or a mei tai for summer.


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a gauze wrap - i tie it into a front cross carry and then i can pop baby in - typically when we get to the store - i do find the gauze sort of stretches out a bit after a while - and i do have to retie it after a while...BUT i have a 25' lb baby ....so at three weeks - you should be OK for at least the summer!

Since Moby (and all stretchy wraps) are only suitable for babes less than 15 lbs ...i think you get more 'bang for your buck' with a woven right from the start.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

While the Moby is very pop-able. I found that as the day would go on, it would start to loosen up, so either way you're going to have to do some re-wrapping.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We used the hug hold with the Moby from Day 1. Legs curled up at first but hanging out by about 6 weeks.

It is quite poppable as other's have said. Woven definitely less so but you certainly don't have to take it off all the way (or the Moby to tighten either, for that matter). I would only undo the waist and then I could readjust/remove/insert as I needed to.

The Moby (or other stretchy wrap) is great to start with as it is more forgiving but, with hindsight, I'd probably just go with a woven now. I love my neobulle. Definitely soft enough for a newborn, whereas the gauze wrap I have is quite scratchy and I don't like it for tinies.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Wrapsody Baby Bali Breeze is a gauze wrap that is very thin and comes in more than one lenght. Making it less overwhelming than the Moby. This should compare well to Calin Bleu.

Wrapsody Baby Bali stretch is a hybird wrap that allows for multiple carries(more than Moby) for even heavier babies and is thinner than a Moby It has a higher price point because it is more multifunctional than the Moby.

As for pop-able wraps German Style Wovens can be pop-able. A front wrap cross carry or pocket wrap can both be pop-able but like the Moby you will need to tighten the wrap over the course of the day.

You might look for a sling meet near you to give you more information on these carriers before you buy.

Here is a link that lists many baby wearing groups the UK is in the very last column at the bottom.

http://www.sakurabloom.com/pages/Babywearing-Groups.html


----------



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've bought a Moby as they're much more easily available on ebay and I thought it would be better to get an 'easier' wrap to start with. So far I like it, depending on how much I use it I'll look at getting a gauze one too.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

After I got the hang of it, I found that a woven wrap in a front cross carry was as poppable and actually much easier to use than my stretchy wrap (I had a Wrapsody stretch wrap). Both need some adjustment but it was so much nicer not to have to deal with all the extra fabric (I am petite and would have to wrap it around myself at least 3 extra times before tying a knot). I also found the stretch wrap too hot, even though I run cold and though the Wrapsody is supposed to be a thin wrap (baby was a furnace when he was younger).


----------

